

Average price for each startup sold Jul '08 to now - andreyf
http://s.wsj.net/public/resources/images/MK-AU416_SHUTDO_NS_20090211185403.gif

======
pg
That graph of prices means less than it seems to. What happened was that
ordinary acquisitions decreased a lot, so the only startups still getting
bought were "fire sales" of companies that were near death.

~~~
inerte
Doesn't mean more? Less acquisitions were made. There's a smaller chance of
selling a startup.

~~~
pg
Isn't that what I just said?

~~~
inerte
Yeah, I am sorry. Read it too fast.

